# PSA: the 3DS Ambassador game download process is...



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that we're talking about the process by which you receive 20 free games (and thus temper your rage), but you're kind of not going to believe the process through which qualified 3DS owners will acquire the "Ambassador Program" games starting September 1.
> 
> Nintendo posted a how-to on its support page, and ...* a lot of people are going to need it.* In order to get your free games, you'll have to open up the eShop (cool so far), then ... go into the "Settings/Other" menu there, scroll to "Account Activity," and then click to "redownload" each game, even though you're actually downloading them for the first time.
> 
> ...



Get ready for a bunch of Newbs flooding the boards asking how to get their precious games...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In the words of a Joystiq comment.... "As much as I love Nintendo... DEAR GOD GET SOMEONE THAT KNOWS HOW TO DO ONLINE. ANYBODY."

SOURCE


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 31, 2011)

It makes sense, they don't want to put it on the shop until its available to purchase.

Can we have some sort of sticky when they come out, so we don't have 30 threads a day asking how to get the games?


----------



## Shiro09 (Aug 31, 2011)

I think there was a guide with screenshots on nintendo3dsblog.com


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, it could be A LOT more complex. Just have to know where to look.


----------



## chartube12 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm starting to understand the "because its Nintendo" comment, people have been making since the gamecube launch day.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> It makes sense, they don't want to put it on the shop until its available to purchase.
> 
> Can we have some sort of sticky when they come out, so we don't have 30 threads a day asking how to get the games?



The directions are on Nintendo's Site. I'll go make a thread on how to do it


----------



## chyyran (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, I understand why, they give you the ticket, so basically, the eshop thinks you downloaded it before.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 31, 2011)

brandonspikes said:
			
		

> It makes sense, they don't want to put it on the shop until its available to purchase.
> 
> Can we have some sort of sticky when they come out, so we don't have 30 threads a day asking how to get the games?



Because that'll help  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sounds...pretty smart if you ask me. Although just a "My Downloads" or a "My Games" button would be a LOT simpler, this is good too.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 31, 2011)

Redownload? Sounds like cool think to do once in a while instead of the straight download thing. I bet all the kids is going to like "Where is my games?!?!?! *Logs on GBAtemp and rages*". Lets all wait for the wave to hit GBAtemp.


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 31, 2011)

*QUICK*! To the EoF bunker!


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Redownload? Sounds like cool think to do once in a while instead of the straight download thing. I bet all the kids is going to like "Where is my games?!?!?! *Logs on GBAtemp and rages*". Lets all wait for the wave to hit GBAtemp.



Exactly. I just posted the Tutorial provided  by Nintendo in  this


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmm...this process doesn't sound THAT complicated.. :/

But still, can't wait for the temp to be filled with newbies asking "OMG HOW I GET TEH FREE GAMES!?!?1!1?!!1?"


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 31, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Exactly. I just posted the Tutorial provided  by Nintendo in this thread.



Fixed

EDIT : Oh he fix'ed it himself


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hydreigon said:
			
		

> Hmm...this process doesn't sound THAT complicated.. :/
> 
> But still, can't wait for the temp to be filled with newbies asking "OMG HOW I GET TEH FREE GAMES!?!?1!1?!!1?"



It doesn't matter how complicated it is. People are still going to freak out and flood the boards because of the slightly weird proccess. I'm thinking Nintendo will probably post the instructions in the "News" tab of the eShop. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Aug 31, 2011)

DarkStriker said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oops, didn't notice that i did that. *facepalm*

EDIT: Crap now I double-posted. *facepalm x2*


----------



## Thesolcity (Aug 31, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> Hydreigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or spotpass it in.


----------



## MR_COW (Aug 31, 2011)

While this isn't complicated, it just goes to show how terrible Nintendo is at building something as simple as an Online Shop system.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

nintendo doing something online ---> nintendo does it through a complicated and/or stupid system ---> everyone cries


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Not really complicated - but seriously, the eShop really needs a vast improvement. It's simply odd..


----------



## AceWarhead (Aug 31, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Not really complicated - but seriously, the eShop really needs a vast improvement. It's simply odd..


I agree, the whole category thing is a mess. I don't understand why they did this...


----------



## Nebz (Aug 31, 2011)

Is the Ambassador Program Certificate video in Nintendo Video or on the eShop? My Nintendo Video doesn't have it (at least not at the moment) and I see it no where on the eShop. @[email protected]


----------



## wolffangalchemist (Aug 31, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> Is the Ambassador Program Certificate video in Nintendo Video or on the eShop? My Nintendo Video doesn't have it (at least not at the moment) and I see it no where on the eShop. @[email protected]


it'll probably be downloadable from the E-Shop, but i doubt it'll be available till Sept 1st.


----------



## Gwaith (Aug 31, 2011)

AceWarhead said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totally agree. The whole eshop is so messed up and the categories seem so random. Why don't they make a simpler, more standard interface


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 31, 2011)

Nintendo really does need a good online systems designer.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 31, 2011)

So, you don't like random categories? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, nope not complicated...


----------



## YayMii (Aug 31, 2011)

Why don't they just list the games as N/A and then list as "Purchased" for those embassadors? Or better yet, why not make an update and put some sort of "Embassadors' Corner" or something of the like? Not that it affects me, anyway, since I don't have a 3DS.


----------



## Pazuzu (Aug 31, 2011)

This is easily the most convoluted way they could possibly have imagined. It almost seems like they were trying to do it in the most ridiculous way possible. 

The games are bound to be tiny, so why not just SpotPass them out like they did with Nintendo Video? Or perhaps add an option to download them individually/in a batch through that Certificate program? Or even private eShop links in the Certificcate program, if they absolutely must involve the eShop?
The list of sensible ways of doing this go on. Nintendo doesn't need an online systems designer, it needs basic common sense.

Edit: Another decent way of doing this, in case anyone from Nintendo happens to read this: We know there's a funds cap on the eShop. So make an Ambassador Rewards section and lob in all the games with prices like 99999 or whatever is higher than the price cap. Then just flick the "downloaded" flag for all the ambassadors, so they can redownload them. Boom.


----------



## Qtis (Aug 31, 2011)

Thesolcity said:
			
		

> *QUICK*! To the EoF bunker!
> 
> Indeed something like a permanent bunker needs to be made for some of us. Keeps us sane and could probably deter some of the "OMFG NOOB DONT KNOW SHITS!?!" -replies that most people tend to put on any topic relating to new features/add-ons regarding the 3DS/Vita. The trolling is about 90% of the replies there, albeit the topic itself might have been stickied a long time ago
> 
> ...



Common sense and a bit of copying from competitors.. Look at xBox live and you'll understand how far they've gone through trial and error. Nintendo could actually just make the piece of shishl work by doing some things like everyone else. It's an online shop for crying out loud. It's not that hard to make is it?

OT: "I heard you like redownloading, so now you redownload before you download!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





-Qtis


----------



## Zarcon (Aug 31, 2011)

I...don't really see what's so confusing about this.
It could be better, sure, but it's all of 3 or 4 steps.
-Go to eShop (Not really even a step)
-Go to Settings/Other
-Go to Account Activity
-Choose the games you want. (Not really even a step)

It's just a "My owned games" page located in a strange area for now.
Though I wouldn't put it past Nintendo if it's like this for all other games that you buy and then delete.


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 31, 2011)

Guys, "Account Activity"="Stuff you have done"="Titles you own".
This really is not a big deal.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 31, 2011)

Free games, and yet people will still cry about it.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 31, 2011)

You just go into settings and download all games.
What's so complex about that?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 31, 2011)

It can't be that hard 
*looks at instructions*
O_O


Spoiler


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 31, 2011)

What's complicating about this?? Guess Nintendo don't have the skill to specifically release the FREE Games direcly to the eShop for registered 3DSes.


----------



## Weaselpipe (Aug 31, 2011)

It doesn't seem too difficult, even if no-one had told me about this process I would have clicked about until I found them- or googled it. I know I will be harrassed all morning by at least 5 people who see me as a human search engine for 3DS problems- I'd refer them over here but really don't want to inflict their stubborn refusal to listen on people- example from yesterday...
D : When do I get my free ambassador games
Me: Thursday morning, 1st of september like it said on the notification.
D : Excellent I can't wait...
_5 minutes later_
D : I just looked, they're not there yet what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

for all of you trying to defend nintendo, let me explain

When you are going to get a game for free from an online store similar to how PSN did after the outage, you'd expect to just see something that important up front and center in the store, and you'd expect to download it like any other eshop item. But then nintendo decides no, we don't want to do that (or their eshop isn't set up to allow them to do that, which is a whole different problem), so they hide it away in Account Activity, which you would have never thought of had you not read explicitly that from here or wherever else online.

Unless nintendo sends you a message directly to the 3DS and details how to do it, this is a complete fail. (and please do tell if they did)

Also the whole idea of news about the program only being accessible by downloading an "Ambassador Ticket" (which is actually misleading because it's a video), and tapping on icons shown while watching that video to get updates on that specific game, is TOTALLY BOGUS!


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 31, 2011)

They're not putting it "in the center" because not everybody is eligible to get the games. They manually added the games to every single account. 

Otherwise, they'd have to do an update to make the eshop check for the serial number, send it to the server where it would search for if it's on the list, send back response and then start getting the eshop data, every single time you started the eshop. Then people would whine it's loading too slow.

As you say though, it'll be misleading to people IF they don't send a message about it. But if they do, there's absolutely nothing to complain about, since the process is as simple as beating someone with a stick.


----------



## Qtis (Aug 31, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> They're not putting it "in the center" because not everybody is eligible to get the games. They manually added the games to every single account.
> 
> Otherwise, they'd have to do an update to make the eshop check for the serial number, send it to the server where it would search for if it's on the list, send back response and then start getting the eshop data, every single time you started the eshop. Then people would whine it's loading too slow.
> 
> As you say though, it'll be misleading to people IF they don't send a message about it. But if they do, there's absolutely nothing to complain about, since the process is as simple as beating someone with a stick.



Playstation Plus anyone? Not everyone is a PS Plus member, but still it is shown to everyone. And what can you expect from the eShop. It'll be slow regardless when they announce the downloads worldwide..


-Qtis


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 31, 2011)

What is shown to everyone? The PSPlus content? The problem with that is that PSPlus is tied to account, and this is tied to the system. So with PSPlus, they can just check whether this account has PSPlus rights, while they have to check the serial number of the 3DS and find it in a list.

Not saying one's better than the other, just saying.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> They're not putting it "in the center" because not everybody is eligible to get the games. They manually added the games to every single account.
> 
> Otherwise, they'd have to do an update to make the eshop check for the serial number, send it to the server where it would search for if it's on the list, send back response and then start getting the eshop data, every single time you started the eshop. Then people would whine it's loading too slow.


you think a serial check would add another 5 seconds to load? it surely won't add that much time to loading compared to how long loading all of the pictures and other data for the eshop already takes, and who's to say that's the only way it could be done anyway?

I honestly think that their eshop isn't a robust enough platform to grant free content to specific 3DS's and they had to find a bizarre workaround.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 31, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> They're not putting it "in the center" because not everybody is eligible to get the games. They manually added the games to every single account.
> 
> Otherwise, they'd have to do an update to make the eshop check for the serial number, send it to the server where it would search for if it's on the list, send back response and then start getting the eshop data, every single time you started the eshop. Then people would whine it's loading too slow.
> 
> As you say though, it'll be misleading to people IF they don't send a message about it. But if they do, there's absolutely nothing to complain about, since the process is as simple as beating someone with a stick.


There is no doubt that when they send it to everyone manually, then they will also send them messages detailing how to get the games.
Maybe even a shortcut button on the message to download them without having to do the steps.
So the method explained would only be if some idiot ignored the message and like 8 months later he finds out about it.


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know.
*removes himself from the discussion*


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no way nintendo made an OS that is smart enough to have cross-application communication to bring people to the Account Activity screen within the eshop by pressing a button within a message, I simply can't believe that's going to happen, I just hope they at least send a message to everyone telling them how to get their content.

And i don't know why everyone keeps throwing manually in there, it's not like a nintendo worker personally put you on a spreadsheet when you logged into the eshop and is now copy-pasting the message to every single person.


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 31, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> There's no way nintendo made an OS that is smart enough to have cross-application communication to bring people to the Account Activity screen within the eshop by pressing a button within a message, I simply can't believe that's going to happen, I just hope they at least send a message to everyone telling them how to get their content.



Well, they DID that on the Wii :|
*removes himself from the discussion again*


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you referring to?


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 31, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They very often send messages that have a special button that takes you to a specific page of an application.
Like, for example, when they released the free Kirby Channel just now, there was a button that took you to the download page.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

well then i guess we'll see if the 3DS can do it


----------



## skawo96 (Aug 31, 2011)

I do believe there have been messages already that had a button that started a game and took you somewhere specific. (Spotpass related stuff, like getting throphies and such).  Not 100% sure.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

ok, i take back my cross-application communication statement, but we don't know what nintendo is going to put in that message, so it'd be best to just bite my tongue until it's been sent


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 31, 2011)

Cross-application tunnel eh? They should do this with 10 buttons in a single article, one for each NES game.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Aug 31, 2011)

wow, it seems that the ambassador certificate isn't on nintendo video, and is a seperate application you download during the ambassador process thingy


Spoiler


----------



## SamAsh07 (Aug 31, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:
			
		

> wow, it seems that the ambassador certificate isn't on nintendo video, and is a seperate application you download during the ambassador process thingy
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Thanks for that, it's a good thing since Nintendo Video is useless here, and I presume even at Saudi there are no Nintendo Video videos.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 31, 2011)

it does not seem like a very big job but for one who deserves a noob title, he wont be able to do it.


----------



## Arwen20 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm glad someone included download instructions on this website. Otherwise I may not have found the ambassador games download screen on the e-shop.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

so has anyone gotten one of those system messages about it? if so could you write down what it says?


----------



## machomuu (Aug 31, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> so has anyone gotten one of those system messages about it? if so could you write down what it says?


You're supposed to get one?  I just downloaded the games, I didn't get any message.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 31, 2011)

they really didn't even send one out? *facepalm*


----------



## klallen1991 (Sep 1, 2011)

The message for the Ambassador program is in the "NEWS" section on eshop.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Sep 1, 2011)

klallen1991 said:
			
		

> The message for the Ambassador program is in the "NEWS" section on eshop.



Of course it is, but it doesn't tell you how to download the games. If others hadn't posted how to download the games. I would have never thought to look in the "Settings" for games I had never downloaded. regardless of what people say, I still think this was a fail way to send the games out.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 1, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> they really didn't even send one out? *facepalm*


If you are apart of the program, just go though the process, the games should be there.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 1, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> klallen1991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what does the news say? word 4 word


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 1, 2011)

It is IRRITATING And takes like 30 minutes to download because of the menus, etc.


----------

